# Hello all First Post of Plowing Pics



## BLC (Nov 2, 2008)

Nothing special just a couple of shots cleaning my driveway. Yea I know the plow needs painting. Its the old style fisher belt drive hydraulic system. For $300 I couldn't complain.xysport


----------



## zuess253 (Dec 9, 2007)

mine needs paint also. if it pushes snow who cares if it has paint on it or not and for that price wow! truck looks nice for its ago. nice pics


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

shoot, for $300 why not. that conventional fisher is the 1st plow i ever bought, no matter what it looks like itll get the job done.


----------



## BLC (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the positive comments.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*belt pump*

Had one of those belt driven hyd. and loved it no drain on the battery


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

dan67;687429 said:


> Had one of those belt driven hyd. and loved it no drain on the battery


And with the power those belt drives had, it could get you out of a snowbank if you happened to get in to far.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

powerful and ridicusouly reliable!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Same setup I used for 16 yrs. belt drive with a clutch.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi,On that belt drive subject.Does anyone know of someone ever trying to mount a pump where the ac was and drive it with the factory serpintine belt.The ac is shot on my truck anyway and just wondered if the flat belt would be strong enough to do the job.


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

I know most plows now adays are electic drive ,but i have a nice self contained unit.It actually came off a older grain combine.They were tough as iron and have two double acting valves built into the tank/pump.My truck only has a single battery and I don't know if it would keep up to a heavy draw all day.


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*old plow*

Nice old Chevy too!!!! Happy New Year Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Going out now to treat some lots and hopefully get a melt from the sun, we got an inch or 2 yesterday and 60mph winds last night.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Thats a pretty truck i like the color


----------



## BLC (Nov 2, 2008)

KGRlandscapeing;697076 said:


> Thats a pretty truck i like the color


Thanks guys I have some more pics to post. I have to find my cord to download 
them off my camera. Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

i love the old chevies....


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats one heck of a price for that plow! That truck sits nice too even with the weight on the front


----------



## Ram4045 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice push, looks like some wet snow


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice pics

i like the truck


----------

